# Scioto River Saugeye success



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally the hard work and time put in pay off! Started fishing a little after 8 PM last night. Throwing jigs colored yellow, orange and white/pink into fast moving flow. Very first cast first saugeye on and landed. Overall fished from 8PM till about 9:20 PM. Biggest was 21 inches, as soon as I hooked it I knew it was a good one! Overall 4 saugeye and a bonus crappie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! Only gonna get better from here to!!!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice , did you tip jigs with anything, like night crawlers or wax worms?


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

I did not tip with anything. 2 jigs about 18 in apart. Orange and yellow seem to be the main colors. I fished the same flow Monday and managed 2 saugeye this way also.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Jordy24 said:


> I did not tip with anything. 2 jigs about 18 in apart. Orange and yellow seem to be the main colors. I fished the same flow Monday and managed 2 saugeye this way also.


Did you use a drop shot rig , with a jig on the bottom (instead of a sinker)?


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, the same basic concept as a drop shot. Simply 2 jig heads tied on same line anywhere from 14 to 18 in apart. No swivels or sinkers involved.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jordy24 said:


> Yes, the same basic concept as a drop shot. Simply 2 jig heads tied on same line anywhere from 14 to 18 in apart. No swivels or sinkers involved.


I used to do that alot,but for some reason have gone away from it the last few years.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Got two tonight in the same time period, would have stayed and got more but rain ran me out.


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

glad to hear you had success tonight. What size? I had limited time but tried for about 45 min with only one hit. The water level had went down significantly which affected my previous method from the night before.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Eaters, one 15" other 17". Missed a few others too.


----------

